
An Introduction to Thread Programming in Python - soundsop
http://www.prasannatech.net/2008/08/introduction-to-thread-programming.html
======
kobs
An introduction I've found helpful:
<http://heather.cs.ucdavis.edu/~matloff/Python/PyThreads.pdf>

------
rit
Just keep in mind that via the GIL (Global Interpreter Lock) Python limits the
system to executing one bytecode instruction at a time - Threads execute in a
more serial fashion, switching context every 100 bytecode instructions or so
(e.g. let Thread 1 have 100 bytecodes, then switch to Thread 2).

This is a good thing and a bad thing - internally it keeps some non-threadsafe
components from asploding but can be confusing and frustrating if you're
looking for true multithreading.

There are some implementations of Python that don't use a GIL, such as
stackless, if you're looking for true multithreading.

~~~
ardit33
Primitive. Not real threads, more like co-routines. This will be a real
limitation for python, especially when multi-core CPUs are the norm.

